# Seadrift, TX Wade Fishing Report; 4/17/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

These boys stuck with it today as we bounced from shoreline to shoreline trying to find a bite. Got on one stretch which had reds holding in shin deep water, but as we sight casted to them they wouldnâ€™t even flinch. Finally we ended up in an area with all the right ingredients, rafts of mullet and stained water. 

Throwing DSL super model Salt Sassy on an 1/8oz. jig head, we were bowed up on 17-21â€ trout. Our best bite was from 11am to 12:30pm in thigh to waist deep water with about 4-6" of visibility. Great way to end the day with good customers. Thanks boys for staying with it, and thanks Empire Lodge in Port O'Connor, TX. for introducing me to these guys.

Contact me for May-July availability.


----------

